
For Billionaire “Crypto-Whales”, Puerto Rico Is the New Cayman Islands - justboxing
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/02/02/technology/cryptocurrency-puerto-rico.html
======
ve55
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16291211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16291211)

